# ? ? ? ? ? ? Dumb-Dumb question ? ? ? ? ? ?



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

If I move & don't want a telephone or TV.... how do I get internet?

Many thanks!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What about cell phone 3G or 4G? I have a Galaxy Tab 7 inch that is 3G, has it's own cell plan and I can get internet with it. I do HT, Facebook, look up things with google, and do emails.

Mater of fact, today I bought laptop that I am looking to wi-fi off the tab when I set it to be a hotspot for the cell signal.

So, can you get a decent cell phone signal?

OR

cable modem if it's available and just don't get the tv portion.


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

Aunt Fannie, the local cable company will likely be able to supply you with just internet service. That's what we do ... DirecTV for television and Time Warner Cable for our internet.

Contact your cable provider and ask them about internet only service.


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks........ I thought I had thought of everything for this move! I was going to backout if it meant NO INTERNET! I would be like a fish out of water!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

It may not be available every where, but I have fixed wireless. It uses a radio signal. The receiver box is on the roof, and a wire is fed into the house, where the computers pick up the signals wirelessly through a router. 

This is not dependent on TV or phone.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

If you can't get cable internet, you should be able to find a satellite internet provider too.


----------

